
1Password silently removed major features on iOS - SuperTachyon
https://discussions.agilebits.com/discussion/105305/setup-with-standalone-vault-can-sync-from-desktop-apps
======
Nicksil
Previous discussion a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20417832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20417832)

~~~
SuperTachyon
Sorry I didn’t see it. A quick search for “1Password” didn’t reveal it as the
previous post misspelled it.

~~~
dang
Ouch. Fixed now. Thanks!

------
jsf01
Their responses are unbelievable. OP had to ask the same question repeatedly
only to get the same smug non-answers that ignored all of the most important
points. The 1P team didn’t own up to or even acknowledge any mistakes.

I manage 3 paid accounts. Might not be much to them, but this event—the way
they handled it more than the incident itself—was enough at least to get me to
discontinue my subscriptions. Could not be more disappointed in how they
handled this.

Edit: can anyone recommend a good open source manager with browser extensions?

~~~
po1nter
I use Keepass[1] with the Kee[2] extension on Firefox and on Android I use
Keepass2Android[3]. All 3 are free and opensource.

For synchronizing the kdbx file I use Dropbox.

[1]: [https://keepass.info/](https://keepass.info/) [2]:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/keefox/](https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/keefox/)
[3]:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=keepass2androi...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=keepass2android.keepass2android&hl=en)

~~~
sebazzz
For iOS MiniKeePass works well. Simple, no nonsense and registers itself as an
application that can handle kdbx files.

------
scarface74
It looks like he’s complaining about a feature not available for free. If it
is that valuable, pay for it.

~~~
iseanstevens
User has already paid. The feature they had been using was removed.

~~~
scarface74
It was implied by the response that he was using a free option.

 _I 'm sorry for the trouble. 1Password no longer offers a free-to-use option
on iOS. It can either be used with a 1Password membership account or it can be
synced to a standalone vault created by 1Password for Mac or 1Password for
Windows. It wouldn't be possible to create a new standalone vault from
1Password for iOS. Standalone vaults still work, but must be created by a
licensed product (1Password for Mac or 1Password for Windows)._

~~~
SuperTachyon
Actually no. It’s the same for paid users on ios. If it’s a the one-off
payment IAP user, then there is no way to create new vault anymore. If it’s
subscription user, the user has to sign in to the 1P account to create a
_local_ vault, which the OP might have good reason not to sign in on some
sensitive devices.

